# KanaPlex ???? I dont understand how to use it?



## Aahnay

It describes its use here, however, I dont understand the explanation. 

Do you put it in the water? It says easily absorbed, or do you put it in food paste? what food paste?

Thanks

Im trying to get the er stuff on hand. I think my fish may need it. :roll:

I was going to get :

Kanaplex, Furan-2, tetracycline, and triple sulfa. 

Is that over kill? I mean should i just get one?


----------



## lelei

I am doing a stock up, just in case, as well, and for the most part, I hear that Kanaplex is good, but not sure how to use it either, I haven't ordered that one yet, I got the Furan, and Maracyn, and some IAL..from Ebay>


----------



## lelei

I found this tho..Hope it helps, 

Thank you for using Kanaplex and for your question regarding its use. Kanaplex is very effective antibiotic proven to treat many fungal and bacterial infections. Kanaplex can be utilized in two different manners, depending upon the needs of individual fish. For example, if a fish is exhibiting symptoms of an internal bacterial infection, such as hemorrhagic septicemia, then Kanaplex can be mixed with food to ensure that the medication in internalized. 

Kanaplex is also quite effective in treating external bacterial infections and in cases where food is refused. Because Kanaplex is very water soluble and easily absorbed through the gills, dosing it directly to the water is equally as effective. In your case, dosing the medication directly to the water should be sufficient. Best of luck to you!


----------



## lelei

http://www.seachem.com/contact/contact.html
I beleive this is the link to the Company of Seachem, to find out more..


----------



## lelei

I don't think the link works..


706.343.6060
Tech Support: 888-SEACHEM or
(888-732-2436) [toll free] 
706.343.6070 [FAX]


----------



## Kenny G

Kanaplex can be added directly to your tank water. You don't need to worry about mixing it with food. I'm not sure on how many days you should use it.


----------



## lelei

It sounds like you add to food, the fish can eat it???


----------



## Aahnay

Yep, both ways. Interesting. It probably works faster in the food, then the water, but hey, I think in the water is good for our bettas. Yeah they moved the link, and thank you so much for all that info.

When i read this other site, it sounded as if the Kanaplx is good for any gram negative, but that info above sounds like maybe not. 

Hmm, I just dont think i want to buy all 4 of them.. maybe the kanaplex and the triple sulfa? Im allergic to sulfa lol. Makes me itch.


----------



## Silverfang

IT can be mixed with food. I tried that only once. I dosed the water I used to thaw frozen blood worms with a dose of the powder and mixed.

I prefer to use it as an additive to the water. I dose the proper amount and give it a little stir. If your fish won't eat the second method is required.


----------



## Aus

Kanaplex is broad spectrum, which means it treats a wide variety of stuff. It's one of the medications I kept finding favourable comments about when researching columnaris and its many associated problems (pop eye, fin rot, fungus, ulcers, secondary infections..) and as it treats a bunch of common illnesses, that's probably why so many people recommend it.


----------



## Aahnay

Ok, thank you all very much


----------

